# I've Been Doing Western, but...



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

You know what I'd do, I'd go to another instructor that taught English/Dressage/Jumping and get your lessons. You don't need to be better at Western to begin at riding English.

Go forth and have fun! 🦄


----------



## AkhalTekeArabians (29 d ago)

That's helpful! But the Trainer is the only one in my area, all the other horse riding stables are a few hours away.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Yeah sorry to break it to you, but I would definitely find a new trainer. 
I could only w/t/c post, and 2 point, with western when I switched to English and was perfectly fine.


----------



## PennyTheConnie (6 mo ago)

you should be able to do english even without any western training, many people start riding english and learn that way, it isn't much harder riding in an english saddle, the stirrups are shorter and as long as you can comfortably post you should be good


----------



## DollyandAya (4 mo ago)

PennyTheConnie said:


> you should be able to do english even without any western training, many people start riding english and learn that way, it isn't much harder riding in an english saddle, the stirrups are shorter and as long as you can comfortably post you should be good


Plus, in theory, starting in an English saddle with less support than a Western one will give you a better seat.


----------



## Amyrides (Sep 15, 2021)

thats silly. If you want to ride English, western won’t get you there. The transition western to English is notably harder. If I were you I would find a different trainer. Like everyone else says


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

AkhalTekeArabians said:


> Hello!
> I've been having western horse riding lessons for some time, but I've wanted to do English more than ever. My trainer says I cannot do English until I'm better at Western.
> My requirements to be able to do English:
> Trot without stirrups
> ...


There's no reason why you can't ride English right away. Or work on learning both.
There are many people who learn to ride, riding English. 

If this is the ONLY instructor in your area and you truly have zero other choice, then I would have a sit down with your trainer. 
YOU ARE PAYING YOUR TRAINER FOR LESSONS. If you want to ride English, then they better teach you to ride English. Plain and simple. You're the one dishing out the money.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh no! I did it all wrong those years ago when I jumped straight into English with no background at all! Maybe it's somehow related to the fact that, where I'm from, Western simply doesn't exist? Hmm.....

Joking aside, there is no reason for you to acquire a certain skillset in Western to be able to ride English. Sounds like your trainer has a neat plan how to keep clients around and dependent on him for as long as possible. 😉


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

I agree with the others! I've never heard of this being a "requirement".
I think it's good for people to try experiencing both if that's available to them. Experimenting with different tack/styles/dipping toes into different disciplines, it's all valuable experience. But riding is riding, especially at the lower levels or when "just" riding and not pursuing a particular discipline, so it should be no big deal to switch.
Maybe the trainer just doesn't know all that much about English and is trying to hide this, or as someone else suggested is just trying to keep you there, rather than losing you to someone who specializes in an English discipline.


----------



## elzilrac (Nov 12, 2017)

To offer up a counter point - your instructor may be thinking that it's better to have the basics taught in a consistent way (Western since that's what you started) before trying to switch. I would also suggest just asking why they are making the recommendation if it's bothering you. Better to have a conversation than make assumptions.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I'll be the combo breaker lol

Those things the trainer is asking for are really simple and basic. 

You are asking about how much time it will take and I'm thinking someone who has been taking lessons for a while should have already conquered them. I'm getting a vibe that there is a reason that the trainer wants you to accomplish these before moving on to something that is more technical and physically challenging than casual "western" riding. 

Since this is the only coach within a reasonable drive, why not work extra hard to do accomplish the goals for yourself and if they are just trying to hang on to clients as long as possible you will have become a better rider in any case. Good luck!


----------

